# Fukiurushi tips?



## APBcustoms (Apr 6, 2015)

Id like to start doing this finish if done right it's quite beautiful. Doesn anybody here do it and if so do you have any tips?

Here is a picture of what it looks like I got from a instagram friend


----------



## TimR (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm thinking you take a nice piece of curly maple, apply copious amounts of black dye and light sand to reveal the grain in the dense part of the curl. I'd use Fiebings Marine Black for the truest black (get from Tandy Leather). Most aniline dyes and other powdered dyes seem to impart a purplish tint.
Finish with lacquer is probably what was originally done, but you could use poly also. Just don't want to impart much added color I'd think. Lacquer would be good for that.
How sure am I of above...maybe 95%...so do a test piece first, of course!


Edit: Did a search and found this info too... http://j-tradition.com/en/lacquer/shiru/fuki.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 6, 2015)

TimR said:


> I'm thinking you take a nice piece of curly maple, apply copious amounts of black dye and light sand to reveal the grain in the dense part of the curl. I'd use Fiebings Marine Black for the truest black (get from Tandy Leather). Most aniline dyes and other powdered dyes seem to impart a purplish tint.
> Finish with lacquer is probably what was originally done, but you could use poly also. Just don't want to impart much added color I'd think. Lacquer would be good for that.
> How sure am I of above...maybe 95%...so do a test piece first, of course!
> 
> ...




Ohh well that's simple I can do it o worries I thought this technique was with colored lacquer or something like that


----------



## TimR (Apr 6, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> Ohh well that's simple I can do it o worries I thought this technique was with colored lacquer or something like that


Austin, when I later opened the link on the process, it did talk about dyeing the lacquer. I'm just not sure what mixes well with lacquer...maybe anything...just don't know.


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 6, 2015)

TimR said:


> Austin, when I later opened the link on the process, it did talk about dyeing the lacquer. I'm just not sure what mixes well with lacquer...maybe anything...just don't know.



I think the urushi is a type of paint and Fuki means black or dark I'm not positive


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 6, 2015)

urushi is an old japanese finish that from what I heard can be VERY hazardous to your health!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 6, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> urushi is an old japanese finish that from what I heard can be VERY hazardous to your health!!!



Oh boy sounds like fun lol


----------



## elnino (Apr 7, 2015)

yeah i think the main ingredient in the finish is some relative of poison ivy.....I do think that american woodturner had an article on how it is done but good luck sourcing it or even surviving!!

here is the low down

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxicodendron_vernicifluum

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 7, 2015)

well im allergic to poison ivy so im probably allergic to this as well lol. though my dad does have suits i can wear. hmmm


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 7, 2015)

The true Japanese urushi lacquerware requires not only the skill and know-how, but also requires a room in which the humidity and temperature is kept at an almost intolerable level. Urushiol is the culprit ingredient that is the same as that which comes from our poison-oak and poison ivy.

You can mimic this look with spray equipment and good lacquer. Many, many coats are applied and rubbed out until the maker is satisfied with the appearance. Where lacquer is sold, the pigments that are used with lacquer, are usually available as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------

